# Mystic Michigan Best Of Breed



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I am so thankful to handler Rebecca Heimann, breeder Kathy Whipple, and Judge Dana Cline for Mystic's win today. Congratulations to all the winners in a beautiful entry:
Michigan- Monroe KC 
Best Of Breed BISS GCH Tamarack Billions Of Stars Over PoeticGold CGCA CGC
Best Of Opposite Sex BIS MBISS GCH CH Shadowland's Paws For Applause At Tristar CD RE SH WCX VCX SDHF CGC TDI
Select Dog BIS BISS GCH Forever’s All Jacked Up CGC
Select Bitch GCH Maximus GoldenTrip American FolkLore
Winners Dog/Best Of Winners Malagold Distant Drummer
Reserve Winners Dog Goodtime’s When Push Comes To Shove
Winner’s Bitch Huntcrest Pour Me Another At Tristar
Reserve Winners Bitch Watermark Ducat Pretty In Paisley


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Congrats! Love the RWB


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I agree she is really pretty! The entry was very nice today.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Congrats! I didn't realize Mystic was there.... 

There were a lot of big names (both people and dogs) showing up probably because of people stopping in on their way to O-H-I-O. I think everyone has NATIONAL on their minds right now. It's fun.


----------



## SunnynSey (Jan 17, 2015)

What a terrific win, congrats!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Congratulations! Such a gorgeous dog...even I see a winner and I know zero about showing!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Congrats to Mystic! I thought he'd bring it home.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Congratulations! He is such a splendid boy!


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Congrats to your special boy Mystic!


----------



## michiganst8er (May 6, 2015)

Congratulations to Mystic and you!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thank you! We are heading from Maine to Ohio tomorrow for the National- fun to just participate and see friends and try for a few good photos.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Good luck, and have a safe trip!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks! It is going to be a long drive but fun.


----------



## StrongHeart (Aug 24, 2015)

Congratulations....such beautiful animals!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Congratulations and good luck!


----------



## Driggsy (Jun 12, 2014)

woo-hoo! have fun at Nationals!


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

Good luck!!


----------

